# 80cm 'teaser' shots



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's my latest work in progress.

You can follow this tank's progress from scratch on the PFK blogs.

The first shot was taken into my hallway mirror. I quite liked the effect.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The scape looks awesome, very healthy looking plants. The only suggestion I have would be adding some pieces of branchy driftwood to create that nice horizontal flow.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome set up...I think something to balance out the right side would help as well but what do I know (just a newbie)


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, you have a very nice looking tank. How about some close up pictures.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice George...A great triangular design. The rock placement is very natural. Reminds me of the edge of a forest.


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

is that plant blixa? look's great


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

The midground is Blyxa - a brute of a plant!

I have some more Anubias and Downoi on their way.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

impressive! I want more pictures!


----------



## Jumbo (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks great !!!! More pictures please !


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

what light fixture is that?


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well done... very healthy looking tank. I'd have probably decided to build around the middle with space on the sides instead of overloading one side... but overall very very good looking tank.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Great looking tank! like everybody else is saying...more pics please


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! More pics coming soon...



CmLaracy said:


> what light fixture is that?


It's an Arcadia 4 x 24w HO T5 luminaire with 2 x JBL Ultra Natur 9000K and 2 x Arcadia Plant Pro tubes. They're nice units with two plugs for staggered lighting. Next I'd like to try the new Arcadia Series 4 - 1 x 150w MH and 2 x 24w T5 combo.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

The left side is filling in nicely.

I've put some Lilaeopsis in there too. I'm hoping it will create a pleasing, more complex texture when grown in with the hairgrass, glosso and P. helferi. The glosso will need taming...


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Update.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice, George. Are those Ember Tetras in there?


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I quite like the look the tank has! But it gets near the point of being overgrown, for my opinion.

What substrate did you use?

Sorry for my poor english, I´m not a native speaker .

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## Jumbo (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful !!! What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful! Where did you get those rocks? They are the type I've been trying to find!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks!

John - Yes, they're Embers. There's also Rio Meta tetras in there, but they're very shy.

Jumbo - Tank is 80x35x45H cm. It's a 'pimped' Juwel Rio 125, a popular European tank-kit with built-in filter, lighting etc. Only the glass and cabinet is original.

Mark1 - substrate is plain silica sand with JBL Proflora 200 base.

helgymatt - in the UK they are known a mini-landscape rocks, available from Aqua Essentials. I think they're also known as Seiryu rocks by ADA etc.

Here are some older shots.





































Cheers.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

gf225 said:


> Update.


Wow, that looks great!

Do you have a picture of the tank with just substrate and rock?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> Wow, that looks great!
> 
> Do you have a picture of the tank with just substrate and rock?


Thanks!

Sorry, the rocks were added retrospectively after the re-scape (see bottom of page 1).


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi and the tank looks great and was wondering if you has a species name for the blyxa and do you have a link for for you blog? also love the simplicity of the green really great 

Regards Darren


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, duzzy!

It's Blyxa japonica I think. I was donated some by a fellow UKAPS member.

My 1st PFK blog starts here, and there are another 10 or so afterwards, detailing the progress on this tank, up to present.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=124


----------



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

Love the scape, very nice!!

Kindest Regards,
-Jc
Miami, Florida


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice George! Crisp, clean, fresh and of course lush. 

One question on the diffusor. I have mine setup a similiar way where the mouth of the lily pipe is actually in front of the diffusor. I usually tilt my diffusor slightly and once the bubbles catch some of the flow they end up in front of the lily pipe. Are you doing the same thing here as well?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/4/1/3/f_emberm_e26175d.jpg

What kind of fish is this? Great scape by the way.


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello George!

Very nice scape! I like the feeling of it. The fish choice was also very good. It contrasts well with the plants and provide great sense of movement to the tank. 

I only think that the Blyxa, on the right side, is becoming too overpowering. Maybe a trimming, just to control it, would balance more the scape, don´t you think? 


Regards,
André


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. Your comments are most appreciated.



houseofcards said:


> Very nice George! Crisp, clean, fresh and of course lush.
> 
> One question on the diffusor. I have mine setup a similiar way where the mouth of the lily pipe is actually in front of the diffusor. I usually tilt my diffusor slightly and once the bubbles catch some of the flow they end up in front of the lily pipe. Are you doing the same thing here as well?


Thanks mate!

My CO2 goes directly into the inlet now. I'm using an ADA knock-off nano inlet with a Rhinox 1000 placed a few inches below. Works great.



> http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/...rm_e26175d.jpg
> 
> What kind of fish is this? Great scape by the way.


Ember tetra - _Hyphessobrycon amandae_. Thanks!



> I only think that the Blyxa, on the right side, is becoming too overpowering.


I agree. It needs thinning before final photo shoot. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it looks fine


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess you could add ludwigia arcuata between the blyxa and rotala, but it looks great on it's own.


----------

